# Using two Valentine Ones?



## Jsborn (Nov 24, 2008)

I recently purchased two V1 detectors on eBay, one v1.8a-POP2, the other v1.8-POP2. The first one doesn't have the crystal-safeguarded band limits but is otherwise identical to the second.

Long story short, the second auction ended in the middle of the night (poor timing by the seller--I think they autolisted with an AM instead of PM time) and I won with a low bid.

*In any case, my question: *I have a cross-country trip coming up and am considering using both detectors. Why? To see which one I prefer and (hopefully) get even better coverage. Can anyone tell me whether one V1 adversely affects another in close proximity?

Also, any tips/suggestions for running two detectors? I am hardwiring into my sunroof/light control for the long haul, so one will be hardwired, the other will be powered from the 12v socket.

Thanks!


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

So long as you don't have the Climate Comfort screen there should be no problem running two V1's. If you do have the CC screen then the mounting points are very limited, the V1 must be mounted so it looks through the cutout behind the rear view mirror otherwise the metalic laminate will block about 95% of the radar signal.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Actually, I think you will have an issue w/ interference when you put 2 V1's next to each other. But I think you will know that pretty quickly on your trip.


----------



## KeepRt.PassLeft (Jun 8, 2012)

Do not use two V1 in the same car. They will interfere with each other, causing significantly reduced or missed warnings.


----------



## bose13 (Dec 9, 2012)

*v1*

use only one they are so good that is all you will need, v1's are the best don't use two of them.


----------

